# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  PROGRAMA TELEVISIVO NADA X AQUI

## El Tulipán Negro

Hola a todos, solamente quiero haceros saber de mi decepción del programa de la Cuatro NADA X AQUI.

Tanto al inicio del programa, como en la web, te dicen que los trucos los presentan "sin cortes", "sin la intervención de compinches", etc., etc. Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Venía observando en los distintos programas televisivos que en algunos momentos cruciales, del efecto que presentan los magos, la cámara enfoca a un espectador o grupo de espectadores no pudiendose ver que es lo que ha realizado en ese momento el mago actuante. Para nosotros que somos aficionados a este arte, y en mi caso particular es una afición de más de 45 años, no puedo comprender que se hagan estas cosas. Y no le echo la culpa al realizador, porque eso sería comprensible en el primer programa, pero en los sucesivos se debería de haber corregido, si es que no existe un interés porque siga ese método.

Dice el programa "sin cortes", jeje. Si alguno de vosotros ha grabado el programa del pasado sábado día 28 de octubre y ve la actuación de Yunque que se fije bien en la misma. En un momento de la actuación Yunque se saca la camisa por fuera del pantalón, cubre con una sábana el cuerpo "sin cabeza" de su ayudante y cuando se agacha para coger la caja con "la cabeza dentro" se levanta se da la vuelta para entrar a través de las cortinas, sigue todavía con la camisa por fuera del pantalón, aparece un plano más cercano de la espalda de Yunque y ¡oh! milagro de la magía sin cortes, la camisa de Yunque está por dentro del pantalón. Que alguien me lo explique. Y no me refiero al secreto.

También dice el programa "sin la intervención de compinches".
Visionar de nuevo la actuación de Luis Piedrahita. A lo mejor alguno de vosotros es más entendido que yo y dice que se trata de un ayudante. Me refiero al efecto de la carta recompuesta con la utilización de un aspirador. El cambio se ve y la actuación del ayudante-compiche también, es el que trae y lleva el aspirador.

Otra cosa. En el efecto "Desaparición en el espacio" que es como se llama lo que vimos en la iglesia cuando el cuerpo "muerto" y envejecido de Jorge Blas cubierto con una sábana se eleva en el aire y Jandro tira de una punta de la sábana y el cuerpo desaparece, algunos espectadores-feligreses se repiten en las varias veces que repiten el efecto.

En fin, que todos sabemos que para hacer nuestra magia, y sobre todo cuando actuamos delante de un público, utilizamos las técnicas correspondientes y la presentación más adecuada a las circunstancias del momento y según para que clase de público actuemos. Ya que no es lo mismo, por ejemplo, actuar para un público adulto que para un público infantil, y si tenemos algún fallo lo cubrimos con nuestro saber pero no lo repetimos ni nos sacamos y metemos la camisa por el pantalón ni decimos que es "sin cortes", "sin compinches" sin etc., porque eso es una tomadura de pelo y de falta de honestidad.

saludos,

Joaquín Recio

----------


## ExTrEm0

En mi opinión lo de "sin cortes" no significa que no cambie de plano, sino que el juego es tal y como lo ves. Para mi un juego con "corte de camara" es la famosa levitación de Blaine delante de las chicas. Vamos, que el mago en realidad hizo una cosa (la Balducci) y luego pone otra.

En mi opinión, vamos...

----------


## letang

piscis, efectivamente no hay cortes, y la cámara lleva la vista a donde la llevan los espectadores.
Digamos que la misdirection influye también en la cámara.

Un ejemplo claro, el helicóptero. Fíjate que todos los espectadores miran al helicóptero. En ese momento, ¿por qué se debería enfocar al mago si nadie lo está mirando?
La cámara te lleva la ilusión a tu casa, y te hace ver lo que verías si estuvieras allí, y si estuvieras allí, la misdirection te llevaría al sitio correspondiente.

Sobre el compinche, pues como dices hay que diferenciar entre compinche y ayudante.
Un compinche es una persona que cuando le dices "pinesa en cualquier carta" está predeterminado su pensamiento. O cuando le das a elegir algo, elige el que habíais pactado. El compinche es alguien que simula ser espectador real pero no lo es.
El ayudante hace un trabajo aparte, no influye como espectador, influye como "mecanismo" del juego pero no simula ser un espectador real.

Incluso en el caso de las monedas y el espejo hay una chica detrás del espejo. ¿Es compinche? Yo creo que no, es ayudante, y su estancia ahí no afecta a nada, cubre un ángulo. Quizá se aproveche también que sirve para despirtar, y aparentar que no hay ángulo malo, pero incluso los profanos se dan cuenta. "Y esa que estña ahí atrás lo está viendo todo? Seguro que será del programa" (palabras de una profana).

En mi opinión no hay nada que criticar en este aspecto del programa. Es más, hay que tener en cuenta que el programa puede ser grabado y revisionado miles de veces frame by frame, que es algo que le gusta mucho hacer a los profanos cazatrucos (¿quién no lo hacía de pequeño con los vídeos de Copperfield? jejeje).
Recuerdo un programa en el que Jorge dijo "grabad este programa porque lo querréis ver dos veces".
Hay que estar también atentos a esto, y tratar de evitar que se descubran las cosas por repeticiones frame by frame.

Un saludo!

----------


## fraGg

Efectivamente, al ser magia por televisión, no pueden enfocar directamente a las manos del mago constantemente.
¿Por qué?...
Pongamos como ejemplo un santo o un enfile.
Cuando nosotros lo realizamos con publico, usamos misdirection. Hacemos que en ese momento concreto, la atención de todos se desvíe hacia otra cosa. En eso reside en gran parte la magia (además de muchos otros aspectos, claro). Es algo tanto o más importante que la técnica en sí.
Por lo tanto, si le hicieramos el truco a un espectador, diciéndole: "Quiero que no apartes la vista de mis manos", estaría justificado que las cámaras enfocasen las manos. Pero no puede ser así siempre. 
Con todo el respeto te digo que si llevas 45 años con esta afición, no entiendo como no has llegado a esta conclusión tu solo. Me ha sorprendido, realmente que dijeras eso.

Te lo digo con todo el buen rollo del mundo.
Un saludo.

----------


## luthipiero

al hacer magia por television(sobretodo si el programa es tuyo)es facil hacer MISDIRECTION,y que el publico vea lo que quiera el realizador que se vea.
por eso,esa magia que hacen por la calle,"sin cortes",(que es muy probable que si sea sin cortes),a mi no me gusta tanto como la que hacen encima del tapete

----------


## fraGg

Yo creo que siguen sin entenderlo.
La magia que hacen sobre el tapete, es la misma que ves tu por televisión.
No hacen diferente magia. Pero quien ha estudiado, sabe que uno de los principales elementos de dicha "magia" es la misdirection (concepto que algunos no tienen muy claro, lo digo con respeto, y que debería ser estudiado más a fondo y no dejado tan de lado por los que empiezan).
Por lo tanto, no es que hagan misdirection con las cámaras, porque eso no tiene ningún sentido. La misdirection es psicología.
Si te sentases delante de uno de los magos del programa, delante de un tapete, como dices, ese mago sabría perfectamente como desviar tu atención. Si ese mago quiere que mires a su mano izquierda en un momento "x", lo harás.
Si ese programa se graba y se emite por televisión, tu podrías (al visionarlo 2 o 3 veces) no mirar en ese momento "x" a su mano izquierda, sino estar mirando a sus bolsillos, a su mano derecha. No se si me explico con claridad.
Por lo tanto, si tenemos claro que este arte se basa en parte en la misdirection, no es justo para un mago que se le enfoque constantemente con las cámaras a las manos, porque el mago estaría en clara desventaja ante algo que no ocurriría si estuvieras allí viendolo, ya que ha estudiado para ello, para despistarte en ese momento.

Espero que lo hayas entendido.
No pretendo dar lecciones de nada. Es mi opinión (creo que es en parte acertada).
Me gustaría que los demás hablasen sobre esto.
Un saludo.
Juan.

----------


## zarkov

Por poner un ejemplo un novato como yo:

Tengo que obtener una separación sobre la carta superior de un paquete que tengo en la mano izquierda. Encima del tapete tengo unas cartas.

Cuando voy a hacer la separación, con la mano derecha señalo las cartas que están encima del tapete para que el público se fije en esa acción. Momento que aprovecho para tomar la separación a una mano.
Más o menos esto es la cosa.

Si esto se hace con la cámara apuntando a mi mano izquierda, es evidente que se verá la maniobra. Con lo que lo normal es que la cámara siga el movimiento que hago con la mano derecha llamando la atención sobre las cartas que están en el tapete. ¿Es esto un truco de cámara?
Yo ceo que no, creo que es una buena realización televisiva. Es lo que haría, en teoría un espectador.
No sé si estoy en lo cierto, que me corrija alguien más experto.

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo estás, lo estás.

----------


## eidanyoson

Eso sí, yo no soy más experto  :twisted:

----------


## Sentiras

Para mí, compinche o compadre es un espectador que tiene que elegir algo o hacer algo, y no lo elige o hace como un espectador normal lo haría, sino de la forma que quiere el mago porque en realidad es amigo del mago o éste le ha pedido o pagado su ayuda. Todos los demás no son compinches, sino ayudantes, y pueden hacer cosas que no sepamos, y sigue siendo magia sin compinches.

          No creo que el número de Yunke necesite cortes. El acostumbra a presentarlo en directo. Pero pudiera ser que hubieran cortado por cualquier problema, o con la intención de que salga mucho mejor para prepararse bien la camisa o lo que sea. Eso, en cierto modo, no sería trampa, ya que el número se hace sin cortes normalmente, pero habrían cortado esta vez para que saliera más favorecido por TV. Lo malo sería que el truco fuera el mismo corte, es decir, que por cortar hubiera tiempo para hacer la trampa, que sin corte no se podría hacer.

           No sé si será verdad lo del corte que dices, o bien se habrá metido él mismo o su ayudante la camisa dentro rápidamente sin que nosotros nos demos cuenta. A ver si alguien más estudia el video. Pero ya digo que si hubiera corte, puede que no importe, siempre que el truco no sea el corte.

       Dices que ves en el público de la broma caras repetidas. No lo sé, de nuevo a ver si alguien lo corrobora. Pero suponiendo que así sea, pudiera ser que fueran ganchos, gente que convence a los verdaderos que les hacen la broma a que se sienten ahí. O sea, que el que se vean caras repetidas no significa necesariamente que el público esté comprado. Además, es que no costaría nada poner público no comprado y que fuera todo más natural, y encima no tener que pagarles. La toma saldría mucho mejor, y no hay porqué poner público repetido, exponiéndose a que todo el mundo se dé cuenta.

          En principio no voy a dudar de la honestidad del programa, pero desde luego, no tendría tampoco ningún inconveniente en hacerlo, puesto que nada me une a él. Soy imparcial. Si me lo demuestran, pues lo creeré, pero todavía no veo que hayan sido deshonestos en el sentido auténtico de la palabra.

----------


## Sentiras

Sin embargo, lo que dices de enfocar a la cara del mago o al público en el momento en que se hace el truco, para que no se vea, estoy de acuerdo contigo. No está bien. Si la misdirection te hace no fijarte en sus manos, se puede hacer a través de la televisión también. Con menor potencia, pero se puede hacer. Tamariz, por ejemplo, no para de hacer trampas en sus números, y todas salen en pantalla (a no ser que por casualidad el realizador enfoque a otro sitio), pero no las ves, no necesita que en ese momento la cámara enfoque al espectador o a su cara, porque "es lo que todo el mundo miraría".

                     No, bajo esa frase entrecomillada puede esconderse una estratagema, por la cual nuestro hermano, tio o hijo, que no son magos, serían capaces de hacer un juego increíble por la tele. No. Para mí, los buenos magos que salen por TV, hacen sus trucos delante de tus narices y tú no te das cuenta, pero los trucos están ahí, sin desviar la cámara. Los grandes lo hacen, vamos.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Bueno, bueno, bueno, esto parece que se anima. Veréis, no pretendo dar clases a ninguno de vosotros que os creo muy capaces de realizar grandes proezas dentro de la magia. Sin embargo, alguien de vosotros en su respuesta o reflexión a mi e-mail inicial, se permite el lujo de decirme que si con mis 45 años de afición no me había dado cuenta de ello.

Me doy perfectamente cuenta de todo porque son muchos años, lo que ocurre es que no tengo porqué hacer gala de ello.
Otros dudan de lo que he comentado sobre lo que vi, en varias ocasiones repetidas, en el video que grabé. Es posible que en mi e-mail inicial  no me haya explicado con claridad y por ello sea entendido de forma distinta a lo que yo pretendía.
Por otro lado ha habido reflexiones u opiniones que están de parte de mi visión. Una de ellas ha sido la que se ha referido a las actuaciones del MAESTRO Juan Tamariz en televisión, del que prácticamente tengo su biblioteca mágica casi al completo, por cierto, recuerdo que estuve en su casa "mágica" que tenía en la calle Jorge Juan, en Madrid, muy cerca del Palacio de los Deportes de la Comunidad, que era donde actuaba David Coperfield la primera vez que lo hacía en España, y casi se me pasa la hora de ir al espectaculo por lo ensimismado que estaba viendo las actuaciones de sus alumnos, sobre todo uno que hacía el efecto "Las monedas de Han Ping Chien". Pero como decía, cuando actúa Juan Tamariz en televisión la imagen de él está permanentemente en la pantalla, y si por un momento no lo está ello no interfiere en el desarrollo del efecto ni se pierde la atmósfera mágica que sólo él es capaz de impregnar a todas sus actuaciones.

No obstante, ha habido un programa de "Nada x Aquí", no recuerdo la fecha, en el que han mostrado infinidad de "tomas falsas", y ello les honra, dónde se ha podido ver, por ejemplo, a Jandro haciendo magia en la calle sufriendo lo indecible porque la carta se le quedara pegada al techo.

Y ya no sigo más porque no quiero que nadie se pueda molestar con mi opinión sobre un programa televisivo, que no tiene porqué poner en entredicho la maestria, de la que no tengo dudas, tienen los magos protagonistas y que, probablemente, ellos sean los primeros en no querer que se produzcan esas repeticiones durante la grabación del programa. Pués estoy seguro que si los viesemos en un teatro las actuaciones serían fluídas y sin interrupciones.
Como comprenderéis quiero dejar bien claro que mi decepción es con el programa y no con los cuatro estupendos magos y los magos invitados.

Y una última cosa, podéis visionar los videos de NADA X AQUÍ en internet. En cualquiera de los buscadores conocidos escribís Cuatro Nada X Aquí y os sale.

Saludos cordiales y mágicos para todos,

              Joaquín Recio

----------


## fraGg

Saludos piscis.

No quería ofenderte, de verdad, con el comentario que hice sobre los 45 años. Yo llevo muchísimo menos y ya aclaré que no pretendía dar lecciones de nada, espero quede aclarado.
Solo me sorprende que vean con malos ojos eso.

Realmente es una desventaja no poder usar la distracción con el espectador "de casa", independientemente de como lo haga Tamariz.
Tamariz en televisión no hace "lapping" ni técnicas cartomágicas que puedan ser descubiertas por una cámara. De hecho, en el programa Carta Blanca al que invitó a Roberto Giobbi, Juan hace un juego al final en el que empalma una carta y debido al ángulo con que le graba la cámara, se ve perfectamente cómo lo hace, aunque dicho empalme estuviera destinado (por ángulos y misdirection) al público del plató.
A eso me refiero. Los cámaras no tienen ni idea de magia y no pueden saber si van a enfocar a aun ángulo que estaría controlado si ese mismo juego se lo hicieran a alguien en la cara.

Un saludo.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Hola fraGg,

no me has ofendido, palabra. Y además, estoy de acuerdo con tu afirmación de que "las cámaras no tienen ni idea de magia, etc." por eso es por lo que me decepcionó el programa, y no los magos. Que por cierto ellos, los magos, deberían de revisar lo grabado y hacer que los profesionales de la TV mejoren en su labor ya que estoy casi seguro que se repiten los efectos por problemas surgidos en la grabación.

un mágico saludo para ti,

              Joaquín

----------


## fraGg

Otra reflexión a tener en cuenta es que cuando hacen magia en la calle, pueden elegir que "toma" es la que van a editar y enseñar.
Lo que comentabas de Tamariz, de que con él no hay cortes de cámara, supongo que será (ojo, es una suposición) porque sentado en un plató de televisión, en una mesa, tapete, etc, con un público determinado, no creo que sea posible decir algo como "corten , corten, vamos a repetirlo que se me ha visto el enfile". Dicho público se quedaría a cuadros y dudaría de la profesionalidad del mago.

Por eso creo (CREO) que no se arriesga con técnicas donde el ángulo sea 100% un problema grave.

Es un tema delicado e interesante sobre el que discutir.

Un saludo.
Juan.

----------


## letang

He oído muchas veces a gente cercana a Tamariz que él es el primero que se preocupa en hablar con el realizador del programa y aclarar cómo se deben grabar las tomas y darle instrucciones de como deben ser las cosas.
Pero esta actitud es la correcta y normal, es más, se critica a la gente que no se preocupa de este aspecto.
En los programas de televisión hay cámaras por muchos sitios, incluídas cámaras por sitios donde no hay espectadores.
El mago hace magia para los espectadores, y para los ángulos que él considera oportunos, por tanto los tiene que tener aclarados con el regidor para que no se vean ángulos que no se deben ver.

¿Os acordáis de Jorge Blass y la bola de bolos?. Había una cámara donde no debía, y pincharon esa cámara, y toda España vio algo que no debía ver.

En Nada x Aquí, cuando se hace magia de cerca, generalmente hay un enfoque delantero y uno desde arriba de la mesa, y se hacen todas las técnicas a la vista.

En otros casos, como el del helicóptero, yo realmente acepto que la cámara no enfoque la mano de Jorge Blass, está en todo su derecho. Ahí no hay miradas de público presente, por tanto tampoco deben haber miradas de público de hogar.

----------


## VICENTECASAS

Piscis.
Para mí:
Tienes toda la razón.

----------


## fraGg

VICENTECASAS
¿No te paras ni un segundo a considerar lo que opinamos los demás?.

----------


## letang

No, así contundente y tal queda más guay xD

----------


## VICENTECASAS

Sabeis en un pais democratico y en un foro igual tenemos el derecho de opinar, sin ofensa ni calumnias.
He dicho. ozu.
Yo respeto la vuestra pero comparto la de piscis.
Hay alguna objecion?.

----------


## letang

¿Dónde están las ofensas y calumnias?

Otra cosa, y no es cosa mía, sino de las normas del foro, es que hay que intentar aportar algo en los mensajes. Si estás acorde con una opinión, obviamente lo puedes decir, pero estaría bien que además aportaras algo para que no quedara un mensaje vacío.
Si se abre un hilo que dice "me ha gustado la rutina ganadora de cartomagia de la FISM" y uno responde "a mi también" y otro responde "a mi también" y otro "yo también comparto vuestra opinión". Pues será un hilo con muchos mensajes y sin ninguna sustancia.

No es ninguna ofensa, es por el bien del foro, y porque precisamente este foro tiene un exceso de gasto de luz (muchas bombillitas encendidas a la vez). Si yo abro una bombillita y lo que veo es "pienso lo mismo que tú" pues me quedo chof, me esperaba un poco más.

Venga, no te lo tomes a mal que nadie te ha insultado ni se te ha ofendido   :Wink:  

Un abrazo!

----------


## VICENTECASAS

No si no me he ofendido, lo que pasa esque he dicho que en algunas cosas pienso como piscis, por eso sobra decir lo mismo que piscis .
Simplemente es eso, no me he sentido ofendido ni mucho menos.
Ozu que somos colegillas

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Bueno, por lo que estoy viendo ya es hora de que me toque a mí de nuevo.

Cuando, en este foro, se va a tener en cuenta de una vez por todas las opiniones de los demás y se respetan aunque no se compartan. Y esto va por ti letang. VICENTECASAS ha dado su opinión, no ha dado ningún mensaje, sólo su opinión después de leer mi argumentación, está de acuerdo y punto. Pero no, tú pareces superior y le criticas poniendo ejemplos que no viene al caso.
Mira, cuando empecé a participar en este foro se me quitaron las ganas de continuar porque observé que, en lugar de ceñirse a los temas de magia, se criticaban a otros miembros participantes, por ejemplo por su forma de expresarse de manera escrita. Que si la gramática, que si las faltas de ortografía, que si está mal expresado. Vamos, por favor, ¡hablemos sólo de magia!

El mensaje que envié, iniciador de esta absurda polémica, parece que todavía no ha quedado claro para algunos. Debía de haber quedado muy claro desde el principio, otra cosa, que por supuesto acepto, es que alguien no esté de acuerdo conmigo, o muchos de vosotros.

Letang, tú has puesto de ejemplo el helicóptero y la mano de Jorge Blas como aceptable que la cámara opere de esta o de aquella manera para "ayudar" al mago. Y yo, aceptando tu opinión, estoy en total desacuerdo contigo y te lo argumento. Me paso todo el tiempo posible, después de mis obligaciones laborales, prácticando con los medios dólares, con pañuelos y F.P., con bolas de esponja, con aros chinos, con cartas y con más cosas que no puedo poner aquí porque sería interminable la lista, pues bien, cuando actúo delante de alguien noto que la cara se me pone pálida, mis manos tiemblan, pero cuando llevo un par de juegos realizados me tranquilizo y ello me reconforta y hace que me sienta bien porque no he necesitado de la ayuda de nada ni de nadie y mucho menos de ninguna cámara y no he tenido que repetir el efecto porque no me saliera bien desde el principio. Además tengo por norma, al igual que cuando voy conduciendo en carretera y es que si tengo dudas al adelantar a otro vehiculo no adelanto y espero mejor ocasión, con los juegos me pasa igual, si tengo dudas de que no me van a salir no lo hago y espero a otro momento para presentarlos en el que lo domine al completo.
Y a eso es a lo que me refería en mi mensaje inicial, que no acepto cortes en las actuaciones en televisión cuando actúa un mago, me parece deshonesto. Pienso que si se considera un mago debe de estar la cámara fija, al igual que tiene enfrente a los espectadores y engañarme con su técnica y su presentación, utilizando la misdirection y desviando por tanto mi atención cuando lo crea conveniente, y nada más.

Tan difícil resulta aceptar mi opinión aunque no se esté de acuerdo con ella.

Venga, no liemos las cosas y hablemos de MAGIA que creo es lo que les interesa a la gran mayoría, por no decir a todos.

saludos,

               Joaquín Recio

----------


## VICENTECASAS

Nuevamente estoy, pero muy muy de acuerdo con el señor piscis.
En este maldito pais cuando das una OPINION, y solo la OPINION, si hay alguien que no esta de acuerdo con ella, le da vueltas y vueltas. 
En un mundo tan lleno de gente y opiniones, es normal que existan diferencias y criterios distintos.
Y por su puesto en España y en concreto en la magia Española, segun de quién des tu opinion te besan o te matan.
El ejemplo, sale una chica que no si es aficionada, maga , simpatizante de la magia y dice mas o menos:
es increible tal mago, y eso es lo que piensa ella, pero no yo, yo repeto su opinion aunque me parezca absurda pero debemos respetar su opinion a si como la mia que me parecio una mala pero que muy mala copia de una actuacion de hans klock, mirar su actuacion en gran cabaret y despues la otra.
Cada uno piensa de una forma, por eso dije a mi me gusta sinatra y no el fary.
Piscis no te conozco pero veo que respetas la magia, muchos deberian seguir tu ejemplo.me gusta tu formula, creo que tienes la cabeza amueblada, y por tu respeto a este maravilloso arte te doy las gracias.
Ozu he dicho.

----------


## letang

Piscis, creo que en ningún momento he criticado tu opinión. Como bien dices, he dado la mía y la he defendido, solo eso.
Reviso todos mis mensajes para ver si en algún momento te he dicho "pues no tienes razón".

Y te los resumo un poco:

1er mensaje. Aclaro que en el programa no hay cortes, el caso de Yunke peus no lo puedo revisar, pero de resto no he visto nunca ningún corte.
Comento el helicóptero como un ejemplo, no queriendo cambair de tema.
Aclaro la diferencia entre compinche y ayudante, sin decir nada de tu opinión, solo una aclarción de cada elemento.
Al final digo que "en mi opinión, no hay nada que criticar". Como vez, estoy dando la mía, solamente eso.

2º mensaje. Aclaro que Tamariz habla y dirige al regidor sobre como se deben tomar los planos. Esto es algo objetivo, no es un argumetno que me saque de la manga. Y digo que esa actitud es normal, no digo nada de tus opiniones.
Hablo sobre los ángulos de los espectadores y los ángulos de la cámara.
Pongo un ejemplo en el que la mala posición de una cámara desvela un secreto por no estar previamente estudiado.
Comento las posiciones de las cámaras en Nada x Aqui.
Y al final vuelvo a comentar el helicóptero para decir que "yo acepto que la cámara..." o sea, nuevamente mi opinión.

Por qué dices en tu mensaje que "cuando se va a tener en cuenta las opiniones de los demás y se respeten aunque no se compartan"? En qué momento no las he respetado? ¿Por qué dices que parezco superior? ¿por dar la mía?
Comparto tu opinión de que los ataques están a la orden del día, pero yo aquí precisamente no he visto ninguno. He dicho "si lo dice así, contundente, queda más guay" y bueno, es una cosa que realmente pienso, muchas veces un mensaje contundente da sensación de "esto es el dogma, no necesito justificarlo".

Al final dices "Tan difícil resulta aceptar mi opinión aunque no se esté de acuerdo con ella?"
Tu opinión la acepto, o como se suele decir, la "respeto", busca algún indicio de que no sea así en mis mensajes anteriores.

Al siguiente mensajes de VICENTESCASAS pues eso, que dónde está el NO respeto a la opinión, porque repasando los dos mensajes que he escrito no lo encuentro. Es más, los mensajes son escritos prácticamente como si partieran de cero, sin hacer referencias a vuestras opiniones.

Y ya que estamos dándonos por aludidos que es la última moda, pues si yo me diera por aludido por la última frase de VICENTECASAS, pues vamos... no tendría tiempo para dormir y mañana tengo que madrugar para el memorial.

Así que nada, creo que soy el primero que ha respetado vuestras opiniones y el primer criticado por dar la mía.

Un saludín!!

----------


## ZAFER

Hola. Yo también opino:

Opino que es necesario escribir con las mínimas faltas de ortografía para que sea más agradable leer los temas que se exponen. 

Opino que es muy molesto leer lo que está escrito con mayúsculas. 

Opino que  responder a los posts con: "estoy de acuerdo, yo opino igual, eres un crak" y cosas por el estilo, es hacer perder el tiempo a los partícipes del foro al releer temas ya leidos y sin ninguna aportación interesante a los mismos.

He dicho, digo, he opinado.

----------


## VICENTECASAS

Letang, que no hombre que si se respeta tus opiniones, no faltaria mas.
Letang la ultima frase no te la tomes como nada personal, no te conozco pero por tus comentarios veo que te gusta mucho la magia y eso tambien dice mucho de ti.
No os mosqueis entre amigos de la magia, al final poco es lo que se saca de bueno de los enfrentamientos, todos tenemos tambien malos momentos.
Asi que hay que tomarselo como una charla entre amigos y lo que nos dara cultura magica es la diversidad de opiniones.
Ozu que soy estupendos.

----------


## Ayy

lo que me parece un poco vergonzoso es que la gente ya casi que solo acuda al foro para crear conflictos.
por otro lado, contestar en un foro : "estoy totalmente deacuero con lo que dice Fulanito""yo pienso igual que tu"  es una poco innecesario no? se supone que hay que aportar algo con cada mensaje, y lo unico que se consigue ultimamente es crear malos royos en el foro, en cada post hay mas malos royos.
si preguntan algo en un foro, nos limitamos a ayudar al que tenga problemas/dudas, si lo que pasa es que queremos conseguir 50 mensajes rapido para entrar en el area secreta y ponemos lo que sea con tal de contar mensajes... vamos mal... la gente no sabe que luego sus mensajes se revisan, y si no se ha aportado nada no cuentan...
aparte que deben pensar qu en el area secreta encontraran la solucion a los problemas mas extraños  que se les ocurra... conozco a magos con mucha experiencia en este foro, que todavia no tienen acceso al area secreta, y no les importa.
si esto no cambia .... mal vamos.
algo habra que hacer no?
(no contesteis que pensais lo mismo que yo jejej)

----------


## jproiz

Bueno, yo retomo el tema de nada x aquí, creo que da un nuevo batacazo. Sale Jorge Blass, pide 3 anillos, los echa en una copa y salen enlazados. Curiosamente, cuando recoge los anillos de las manos de las espectadoras, una de las tomas recoge que una chica le ha dado un anillo "himber". Creo que todavía habrá gente que defienda este programa y diga "es que al principio dicen que no hay compinches, y si ellos los dicen, pues será..." o intentarán justificarlo de otra manera, pero estos muchachos lo que sí están demostrando es que en la tv vale todo (menos la honradez, obviamente). Hay algun otro efecto en el sospecho que existe la "ayuda" de algun otro espectador "ajeno al equipo de magos", pero como no puedo confirmarlo 100% mejor me lo callo.

Ahora mismo lo único que me gusta del programa es que sacan magos que no necesitan mentir al espectador con falsas afirmaciones sobre compiches, cámaras y demás para mostrar su magia.

----------


## magomago

> Bueno, yo retomo el tema de nada x aquí, creo que da un nuevo batacazo. Sale Jorge Blass, pide 3 anillos, los echa en una copa y salen enlazados. Curiosamente, cuando recoge los anillos de las manos de las espectadoras, una de las tomas recoge que una chica le ha dado un anillo "himber". Creo que todavía habrá gente que defienda este programa y diga "es que al principio dicen que no hay compinches, y si ellos los dicen, pues será..." o intentarán justificarlo de otra manera, pero estos muchachos lo que sí están demostrando es que en la tv vale todo (menos la honradez, obviamente). Hay algun otro efecto en el sospecho que existe la "ayuda" de algun otro espectador "ajeno al equipo de magos", pero como no puedo confirmarlo 100% mejor me lo callo.


Bueno creo que tu opinión evidentemente es respetable y válida y no la voy a discutir,solo digo que en el doble programa que hubo decir que despues de ver a Lenart Green ,Jeff McBride, despues de ver a Rene Lavand,despues de muchos juegos muy buenos y otros no tan buenos ,aunque la calidad general es bastante alta,despues de la camara oculta de la paloma (Que me pareció genial),Helder,Roman,.....decir que el programa ha dado un batacazo me parece quedarse con la peor de las cosas,ademas no se por qué pero cuando vi los programas y vi lo que comentas pensé al instante que alguien iba a hacer un comentario parecido al tuyo en el foro.
Pero como sigo diciendo......... que la gente opine lo que quiera,yo ya lo he hecho. :D

----------


## Goreneko

Solo un pequeño inciso como moderador del foro:
Está muy bien dar tu opinión y nadie tiene derecho a hacerte cambiar de idea. Sin embargo, hay cierta tendencia a los mensajes telegráficos: 'Yo creo que sí', 'pues no tienes razón'...
Las opiniones hay que argumentarlas, porque siempre nos pueden aportar algo a todos, incluso son más convencedoras que las descalificaciones.

Un saludo.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Magomago,  

Tu frase: "ademas no se por qué pero cuando vi los programas y vi lo que comentas pensé al instante que alguien iba a hacer un comentario parecido al tuyo en el foro" es un juego involuntario de predición realizado por ti. ¡Enhorabuena! Haces honor a tu nombre Magomago, has acertado sin proponértelo. Así me gusta, la magia improvisada. Pero tengo una duda, ¿el pensamiento lo tuvistes antes o después de leer el mensaje de jproiz? Es que no lo aclaras en tu mensaje, y si ha sido después de leer el mensaje entonces no tiene mérito.

¡Ah! por cierto en tu frase aparece "por qué". Te recuerdo que alguien, en el foro, se puede molestar, yo no, ya que lo correcto es escribir "porqué" todo junto. Si hubieras hecho una pregunta abriendo con el signo de interrogación y cerrando al final sí hubiera sido válido y correcto escribir separado "por qué".  

Y esto para el mago ayy. Cuando te refieras a malos rollos escríbelo correctamente y no con "y" griega. 

Este mensaje sólo es una nota de humor. Seguro que no me valdrá para la suma de los 50.

Que tengáis sueños mágicos,

                  Joaquín

----------


## Goreneko

> ya que lo correcto es escribir "porqué"


"porque", cuando no es pregunta, y por lo tanto va junto, no lleva acento (no es así, O'ma? :P)

----------


## letang

Bueno, el "por qué" separado y acentuado de magomago es correcto, es una oración interrogativa indirecta.

(en esta página tenéis detallado el uso de cada forma "por qué, porqué, porque y por que"
http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/muse.../museo_009.htm )

Pero bueno, se está descarrilando el tema y se está desviando a lo de los mensajes y lo de las opiniones y tal. Creo que ya sabemos las reglas y ya se ha dicho muchas veces lo mismo, así que sigamos con el asunto principal (quien quiera seguir comentando cosas).

No he podido ver los dos programas de hoy porque estábamos por ahí alargando el Memorial, pero ya me los bajaré.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## jproiz

> Bueno creo que tu opinión evidentemente es respetable y válida y no la voy a discutir,solo digo que en el doble programa que hubo decir que despues de ver a Lenart Green ,Jeff McBride, despues de ver a Rene Lavand,despues de muchos juegos muy buenos y otros no tan buenos ,aunque la calidad general es bastante alta,despues de la camara oculta de la paloma (Que me pareció genial),Helder,Roman,.....decir que el programa ha dado un batacazo me parece quedarse con la peor de las cosas,ademas no se por qué pero cuando vi los programas y vi lo que comentas pensé al instante que alguien iba a hacer un comentario parecido al tuyo en el foro.


Vale, tienes razón en lo de que "batacazo" es exagerado. Más que nada a lo que me intentaba referir es que (al menos para mi gusto) la calidad de los 4 protagonistas baja a pasos agigantados, hasta el punto de saltarse sus propias reglas en más de una ocasion, y quizá ésta fue la más clara. La política de "el fin justifica los medios". Como tu dices, Lennart Green, McBride, Roman, Lavand, etc. son tremendos, de hecho ya comenté que lo único que me gusta del programa son precisamente esos magos, lo que traen de fuera. Pero cuando se les acabe el material del Mundial... bueno, habrá que esperar a ver que pasa.

----------


## Moe

El juego de las alianzas enlazadas, o linking rings, fue hecho en NADA X AQUÍ sin compinches, tal como obligan las normas que el programa se ha autoimpuesto.

Desconocer los métodos con los que se hacen los juegos no debería ser razón para descalificar la honestidad de un programa, espectáculo, etc.

Un abrazo, Moe.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Desconocer los métodos con los que se hacen los juegos no debería ser razón para descalificar la honestidad de un programa, espectáculo, etc.


Completamente de acuerdo. En cualquier caso si la única solución que se da a un efecto es el uso de compinches me dice que el juego se ha hecho muy muy bien...   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Moe, felicidades por el programa del sabado. Personalmente ha sido el que más me ha gustado de todos... ¿Será porque duró dos horitas?

Un abrazo y a seguir así.  :Wink: 

PD: ¿Que mago nacional tenemos para la semana que viene?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> El juego de las alianzas enlazadas, o linking rings, fue hecho en NADA X AQUÍ sin compinches, tal como obligan las normas que el programa se ha autoimpuesto.
> 
> Desconocer los métodos con los que se hacen los juegos no debería ser razón para descalificar la honestidad de un programa, espectáculo, etc.
> 
> Un abrazo, Moe.


Efectivamente moe, comparto al 100% tu opinión. Lo que no se comprende, rapidamente se tacha de truco de camara, o compinches. 

Yo he visto a Jorge hacer ese mismo juego en la sala Galileo Galilei, y ni compinches ni leches. Lo que si hubo es un par de personas que desde entonces no han vuelto a dormir, tras ver sus alianzas de casados enlazadas sin trampa ni carton con las de otros espectadores.

Salu2

----------


## magomago

Piscis,muy ironico tu mensaje, en serio me ha hecho mucha gracia ,porque las cosas creo que hay que tomárselas con humor.  

Lo de la predicción quizás reconozco que ha sido un comentario gratuito por mi parte que me pensé mucho incluirlo antes de darle a enviar,pero al final debido a la hora que escribí el mensaje y el sueño que tenia,me entro pereza por borrarlo.  :Smile1:  

En cuanto al comentario de Moe , estoy completamente de acuerdo con él , a veces no sabemos el método real con que se realiza un efecto y empezamos a suponer métodos que no son los reales y descalificamos sin conocimiento (No lo estoy criticando,simplemente es una frase para que reflexionemos).

jproiz imagínate que en un juego que no sale en cámara Jorge le hace un juego a esa espectadora donde como regalo del juego le da un anillo similar al Himbert pero sin trucaje diciéndole que se lo guarde que es un regalo del programa.La espectadora estará mas contenta que unas castañuelas. 

Luego se empieza a grabar el programa y curiosamente Jorge necesita un anillo para un juego... !Que curiosidad, justo la espectadora tiene un anillo......! Jorge le coge a la espectadora el anillo y ...hace lo que tiene que hacer.

Te pregunto.¿Esto seria compinche?.Yo creo que no y que no incumpliria ni mucho menos las normas y las premisas que tiene el programa.
No suelo analizar los juegos del programa,o me gustan o no me gustan,pero analizando éste un poco de memoria se me pueden ocurrir mas métodos para hacer lo que Jorge hizo sin compinches y viendose lo que pareció verse (Igual estamos equivocados) .E igual cualquier método que piense puedo estar completamente equivocado tambien y usa un cortador-soldador instantáneo de anillos que nosotros no conocemos.:D

Recuerdo hace poco en otro foro de magia decir que el número de Helder en la Fism era con compinches,minusvalorando lo que para mi ha sido uno de los números mas impresionantes que he visto en el último año.Y resulta que por desgracia (A veces no quiero saber como se realizan los números de otros),alguien me soltó como se hacía y ya me quitó la ilusión ,pero era sin compinches.Por cierto despues de ver el número del FISM y su actuación en Nadaxaqui cada vez me gusta mas este chico.

Asi que......... dejemonos ilusionar.

----------


## zarkov

A mí el programa del sábado me encantó. También es cierto que los anteriores comparados con la primera temporada me parecieron, como decirlo, un poco menos buenos (me gustaron también de todos modos). Pero el sábado me dejé ir totalmente y me puse simplemente a disfrutar (a veces hay que hacer eso también).

¿De verdad que duró dos horas?

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, yo voy a hacer un comentario respecto al uso de compinches. Para empezar cito textualmente del "Magia y presentación" de Nelms:




> Un "compadre" es un ayudante que parece un inocente "Miembro del Público". Muchos magos desaprueban el uso de compadres opinando que es hacer juego sucio. Esto no tiene sentido. Lo que cuenta es la ilusión. Si puedes crear una ilusión mejor utilizando un compadre que sin usarlo, sin ningñun género de dudas, úsalo.
>   La objeción real al uso de compadres es que lo más probable es que el público los descubra. si esto ocurre, la ilusión queda destrozada. Por el contrario, si nadie sospecha que existe un compadre, la ilusión puede ser grandiosa.
>                                      (_Magia y presentación_, pag. 82-83)


Desde mi inexperto punto de vista, esto habría que matizarlo. No es lo mismo un compinche (o compadre, como querais llamarlo) que un figurante. Los individuos que salen en los videos de Blaine o Angel suelen ser más figurantes que compinches. Como define Nelms, un compinche es un ayudante. Alguien que, por ejemplo en este caso, te da un anillo que le has entregado previamente no es un compinche, es un perchero. La diferencia fundamental es que el compinche sabe cual es el secreto del juego, y su participación de dicho secreto es necesaria. Nadie usaría un ayudante que no sabe como funciona la caja de espadas. Con los compinches es lo mismo. Una ingenua chica a la que le pide que sostenga un anillo raro y feo pero que no se le desmonta en el dedo no se convierte automáticamente en ayudante.

Bueno, no sigo ahora que me voy a comer, y tengo clase.


PD: esto es un foro, sirve para discutir. Una discusión consiste en intentar convencer a los interlocutores mediante argumentos válidos del punto de vista propio. Por tanto es absurdo que os sintais atacados cuando alguien dice que lo que decís no es correcto y da razones para ello, siempre que no esté insultando. Hala, a casita a comer.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Piscis: Te informo de que el encargado de la vigilancia ortográfica y gramatical del foro soy yo. 

Y antes de señalar en el tono en que lo haces, debes asegurarte de tener cuidado porque...




> ¿el pensamiento lo *tuvistes* antes o después de leer el mensaje de jproiz?


¿Tuvistes? Te sobra la 's' final.

NOTA: Al que le asalte la tentación de decirme algo sobre la presencia de la preposición 'de' antes de la conjunción 'que' en el enunciado 'Te informo de que....' que se muerda la lengua o tendrá que copiar algo unas 1500 veces. El que avisa no es traidor (en todo caso será 'avisador').

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Hola Magic O'Malley,

yo desconocía que tú eres el encargado de la vigilancia ortográfica y gramatical del foro. Lo tendré en cuenta. Pero permíteme decirte que la palabra "tuvistes" es tan válida como la palabra "tuviste". Le ocurre lo mismo  que a la palabra "quizás" que también es correcto escribirla "quizá".
Esto lo puedes comprobar de una manera muy fácil, solo tienes que escribir la palabra "tuvistes" en Google y te saldrán frases muy variadas que contendrán esta palabra. Del mismo modo, si escribes "tuviste" ocurrirá lo mismo. Y si pruebas con "quizás" y "quizá", pasará tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Y tu frase: (Y antes de señalar en el tono en que lo haces, debes asegurarte de tener cuidado porque...). Créeme que no lo he dicho en ningún tono que pudiera ofender o perjudicar a ninguno de vosotros.

Y digo yo, qué narices estamos haciendo perdiendo el tiempo hablando de gramática y ortografía en un foro de magia o esto no es un foro de magia. Anda, date una vuelta por el foro Cambalache..., y mira el juego que he puesto y dame, si quieres, tu opinión.
Por favor, tómate mis aportaciones con humor, que es como yo pretendo impregnarlos. 
Si pudieras verme en un video actuando en, por ejemplo, el juego que os he enviado, ya verías el "cachondeo sano" por la implicación de los espectadores y las risas que surgen cuando dan respuestas disparatadas a mi pregunta ¿para qué sirve un puente? Lo pasamos de miedo. Todo son carcajadas y más carcajadas.

Vamos, vamos que nos vamos, ¿Podrías contarnos la presentación de algún juego tuyo? Algunos foreros y yo te quedaríamos eternamente "magiagradecidos" ¡hala! qué bonito palabro ma'salío.   

un saludito mágico para ti.

Tu amigo,

          Joaquín

----------


## letang

Últimas palabras sobre gramática
"No uses las búsquedas en Google para confirmar que una palabra está bien escrita" Ten en cuenta que hay errores muy comunes como el "tuvistes" que no es cosa de una persona, lo usan muchísimas, entonces es lógico encontrar la palabra en muchas otras páginas, pero eso no significa que sea correcto.
Yo tengo la web del Diccionario de la Real Academia en favoritos
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/
para cuando veo alguna palabra y dudo o quiero saber su origen etimológico.

Pero para formas verbales hay que recurrir a otras páginas, yo lo que hago generalmente es escribir en Google "confusión tuvistes y tuviste" (en este caso) y así sale alguna página de gramática que te explica la confusión y cuál es la forma correcta.
(He encontrado una con varios casos interesantes
http://www.geocities.com/maincaro/talleres/cor_resp.htm )

De todas formas, el lenguaje está vivo y al tiempo se van añadiendo los errores más cometidos por la gente y se dan por válidos, pero por el momento, habrá que estar bajo el régimen dictatorial de O'MALLER! jejeje


Por cierto, esto iba sobre los Linking Ring, pero Moe ya ha dado la palabra oficial de que no habían compinches (para quien no lo sepa, Moe es parte del programa de no sabemos qué manera ni qué forma, ya que es un personaje misterioso, jeje, son muchos los que siguen la pista a ver si le encuentran).

----------


## ExTrEm0

> NOTA: Al que le asalte la tentación de decirme algo sobre la presencia de la preposición 'de' antes de la conjunción 'que' en el enunciado 'Te informo de que....' que se muerda la lengua o tendrá que copiar algo unas 1500 veces. El que avisa no es traidor (en todo caso será 'avisador').


Por supuesto, O'malley. El verbo "informarse" requiere un complemento de régimen (también llamado suplemento). Es más, como curiosidad, el famoso contestador de Timofónica antes (hace unos años) decía algo así: "El servicio contestador de Telefónica le informa que no tiene mensajes". Hasta que alguno con algo más de dos dedos de frente se dio cuenta y lo tuvieron que cambiar por: "El servicio contestador de Telefónica le informa DE que no tiene mensajes".

[Es solo para chinchar a O'malley, se cree que porque la tenga más grande es el mejor (la chistera. ¿eh?) ]

----------


## trasobo

> NOTA: Al que le asalte la tentación de decirme algo sobre la presencia de la preposición 'de' antes de la conjunción 'que' en el enunciado 'Te informo de que....' que se muerda la lengua o tendrá que copiar algo unas 1500 veces. El que avisa no es traidor (en todo caso será 'avisador').


Gracias por avisarlo O'malley!..Esta bien *de* que digas estás cosas para así evitar cualquier tentación de poner el "de que" o atentado atroz a la gramática  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hola Magic O'Malley,
> 
> yo desconocía que tú eres el encargado de la vigilancia ortográfica y gramatical del foro.


Muy bien. Ya lo sabes.




> Pero permíteme decirte que la palabra "tuvistes" es tan válida como la palabra "tuviste". Le ocurre lo mismo  que a la palabra "quizás" que también es correcto escribirla "quizá".
> Esto lo puedes comprobar de una manera muy fácil, solo tienes que escribir la palabra "tuvistes" en Google y te saldrán frases muy variadas que contendrán esta palabra.


Si para ti lo que aparece en Google es correcto, entonces muestras bastante ignorancia. Visita www.rae.es y busca la conjugación del verbo Tener. Encontrarás esto:

Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito

tuve
tuviste
tuvo
tuvimos
tuvisteis / tuvieron
tuvieron






> Y digo yo, qué narices estamos haciendo perdiendo el tiempo hablando de gramática y ortografía en un foro de magia o esto no es un foro de magia.


Date una vuelta por este enlace de las normas y lo sabrás:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=7365

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> 
> NOTA: Al que le asalte la tentación de decirme algo sobre la presencia de la preposición 'de' antes de la conjunción 'que' en el enunciado 'Te informo de que....' que se muerda la lengua o tendrá que copiar algo unas 1500 veces. El que avisa no es traidor (en todo caso será 'avisador').
> 
> 
> Por supuesto, O'malley. El verbo "informarse" requiere un complemento de régimen (también llamado suplemento). Es más, como curiosidad, el famoso contestador de Timofónica antes (hace unos años) decía algo así: "El servicio contestador de Telefónica le informa que no tiene mensajes". Hasta que alguno con algo más de dos dedos de frente se dio cuenta y lo tuvieron que cambiar por: "El servicio contestador de Telefónica le informa DE que no tiene mensajes".
> 
> [Es solo para chinchar a O'malley, se cree que porque la tenga más grande es el mejor (la chistera. ¿eh?) ]


Me encanta: No solo soy el Ortografiator sino que, además, tengo a mi disposición una hueste de acólitos que hacen el trabajo sucio. ¡SOY GRANDE Y PODEROSO!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

(Gracias, pseudo-Blaine)

----------

